# Calling all Principia owners!!!



## Ridley Noah (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and I was surprised by you'r having no Principa-Thread. 

now you have! 

Here is my Principia RSL:




best regards


----------



## Bethelcat (Aug 13, 2011)

... And I thought my saddle setback was getting extreme! Nice bike

This is my Principia Rex


----------

